# Lapua .22 rounds Any one??????



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

I am eager to hear if any one has tried the Lapua ammunition.
I have read some good things about this round on line at various sights, but would like to know if it is as good for the average hunter as it is for the serious target shooter.

Any feedback on the rounds, Midas, Subsonic, Hollow points, Score Max and the Speed Ace would be helpful

Thank you 
:beer:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i have some of their hp rounds, i bought 150 of them to try and so far i have no reason to complain about them... i have used around 50 so far without problem, i killed two jackrabbits today in a about 3mins using them, first was a 75 yard shot, and second was around 50 yards, dropped them both dead on the spot
this was the first time i have used them for hunting but i am pleased with them...


----------

